# look what i got today



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

i think its 65 plus just guessing. it maxed a 50 pound scale and didnt have nearly all the fish on. caught on a large shad head with 7 oz of lead just to stay down. released to fight another day. on a side note i did watch two boats catching skip jacks most of the day off the end of the lock wall. so grab your sabiskie rigs and coolers


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

WoW that things a beast!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

What a fat bastard!


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

now thats the the way to start the year that is one big cat


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

That is one BIG fish. Congrats.....


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Awesome catfish! Congrats on both catching and release!


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Lord that's one fat hog!!!! Had to look twice......kind of looked like my old girlfriend!!!!


----------



## papangler (Apr 5, 2008)

excellent catch ,congrats thanks for the pic . cool that you let it go maybe some youngster will tie into it some day.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

what dam were the skips at?


----------



## Juan Pony (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm not worthy...


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Dandy Blue. I'd guess at least 65 also. Ohio River is really starting to produce some bruisers!


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## Labdaddy3 (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow...that's a nice fish! Congrats


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Not only is that fish a PIG, but man its flawless too, perfect looking blue cat.

Also, way to go on the CPR!


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

no cuts rash nothing had one short whisker think on it right side other than that very healthy


----------

